# Last Night's Dinner



## LarryWolfe (Jun 3, 2006)

Did some burgers and veggies last night.  My wife was supposed to pick up 2lbs of ground chuck, but she mistakenly got one pack of round and one pack of chuck.  Anyways, I mixed it together with fresh BP and KS and grilled direct. I also did some quartered zuchini, yellow squash and thick sliced red onion marinaded in Marzetti's Italian Dressing.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2006)

Dear Lord, that's my kind of food!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW! Look at the colors  
Fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Now them's my kind a' burgers!  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks good.  I think I'm grilling a couple of burgers for lunch to day.  Slim pick'ns in the fridge.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

Pouring rain here, I'm just gonna have leftover pizza for lunch. Nice looking dinner Larry!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

Those do look very good.  I have never grilled the veggies that go on the burger before.  I will have to try that.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the invite there Larry.  ONLY 45 min away.  Good looking food there dude.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

I just broke a tooth on my screen #-o 
Excellent =D>


----------



## zilla (Jun 3, 2006)

Larry, I swear I'm coming to your house for supper. It may be a year from now but I fully expect the food to be as good as your pictures and the beer ice cold!  :grin:


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 3, 2006)

Larry, 
Youv'e got me hungry and its only 10:30am.


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Larry, I swear I'm coming to your house for supper. It may be a year from now but I fully expect the food to be as good as your pictures and the beer ice cold!  :grin:


Larry doesn't share his beer.  You'll need to stop on the way.  And buy extra... Larry does share other peoples beer.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.P.B's, taste better :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tastes Great.... Less EXPENSIVE!!! =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2006)

Larry, great way to deal with what your dealt. Like I said, never send a woman to get meat for you. They'll purposely get the wrong thing just to spite you. EVERY time!.  :-X  :-X

Good looking burgers!


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry, great way to deal with what your dealt. Like I said, never send a woman to get meat for you. They'll purposely get the wrong thing just to spite you. EVERY time!.  :-X  :-X
> 
> Good looking burgers!


Somebody's a tad peevish this morning. 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 4, 2006)

NO!


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> NO!


Don't be curt with me boy.  I'll sic Larry on ya.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







                             LARRY?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have no fear, I'm a lover, not a fighter.....


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that's what he's "a feared of".  LOL


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, I won't be having treadmarks on my..... [-X  [-X  [-X  never you mind. 

Good looking food Wolfe.  :razz:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good larry.  i hope both you AND your wife had onion.  i'm sure those big slices cause wicked onion breath.



Brian, the onions were as sweet as candy, no onion breath from them!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He loves to fight! #-o


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":297at28r]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*He loves to fight!* #-o[/quote:297at28r]
He does?  8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":19j186mc][quote="Larry Wolfe":19j186mc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*He loves to fight!* #-o[/quote:19j186mc]
He does?  8-[[/quote:19j186mc]
You should know


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He does?  8-[[/quote:e4l8xxf7]
You should know [/quote:e4l8xxf7]
Now I know why they call you "the Puss"


----------

